# Something REALLY different!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Last year someone posted a link to the website of Tom Meier, a sculpter of miniature fantasy figures. Of particular interest was a figure called "Slug Eat Your Face", which was designed according to the specifications of his six-year-old son. It's about 1.75" tall. 


The very humorous report of on the design of this figure can be found in Tom's blog, about 1/4 way down the page:


http://thunderboltmountain.com/serendipity/index.php?/archives/P2.html



Anyway... I bought a couple of them, one for myself and one for my son who is into D&D type games. And now, over a year later, I finally got around to painting one of them. Here it is:




























No fancy paint tricks or anything... I just sprayed it with a light coat of white primer, than used Apple Barrel craft acrylics for the colors. I started with a coat of "Sandstone", then added the dark spots. After that dried I built up the colors using very thin washes. When it was complete I finished it with a couple coats of artist's acrylic gloss medium.

One thing I found was that the holes representing the pupils of the eyes actually made it more difficult to paint them. Next time I'll fill in the holes prior to painting.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray; 

Really nice job. 

OBTW I'm not afraid. I just walk softly and carry a REALLY BIG salt shaker! (Think it also would work on Jabba the Hut.) 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody's mother-in-law, fer sure!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The detail is incredibly good


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

This type of beasts just love to chew at my rusty (Bachmann) rails

[url="


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fritz on 24 Dec 2011 01:41 AM 
This type of beasts just love to chew at my rusty (Bachmann) rails

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...Ca%20href=" target="_blank">







http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e...necken.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">


Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen 


Ooey-Gooey was a worm,
And a good little worm was he.
He climbed upon the railroad track,
the train he did not see.

Ooey-Gooey.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Love it! I used to be into D&D and that would have been a great thing to spring on my players one day


----------

